# Malfunzionamento di Flash con Opera

## source-based

Ho installato Opera e in seguito Adobe Flash,ma quando vado su youtube i video si bloccano subito dicendo "errore,riprova più tardi".

```
hydra@enigma ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.2.8-r2 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.8.3, glibc-2.19-r1, 3.16.5-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.16.5-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_E1-2500_APU_with_Radeon-TM-_HD_Graphics-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     3418564 total,    924412 free

KiB Swap:     524284 total,    524040 free

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 24 Nov 2014 23:00:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.24 p1.4) 2.24

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p53

dev-lang/perl:            5.18.2-r2

dev-lang/python:          2.7.7, 3.3.5-r1, 3.4.1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r3

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2-r1

sys-devel/make:           4.0-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.16 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.19-r1

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA AdobeFlash-11.x"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds python qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification static-libs svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC, USE_PYTHON

```

Last edited by source-based on Mon Dec 01, 2014 3:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

 *emerge --info wrote:*   

> ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA AdobeFlash-11.x"   
> 
> CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native" 
> 
> GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org" 
> ...

 

----------

## source-based

Non ho capito niente a parte il fatto che qualcosa non ti piace...

----------

## djinnZ

 *source-based wrote:*   

> installato Opera e in seguito Adobe Flash

 Impara (ovvero stampatelo bene in testa, perché ti capiterà spesso) che quando qualcosa non va, in casi del genere, la prima cosa da fare è lanciare 

```
emerge -1 opera
```

 e controllare le use flag dei pacchetti coinvolti.

Quanto al verificare le cause non è una cattiva idea avviare da linea di comando per vedere se viene riportata qualche eccezione o dare uno sguardo ai log.

Così si può solo tirare ad indovinare (e non pensare di riportare per esteso i log con l'implicito "fate vobis").

Mi pare che stai procedendo un tantino a casaccio. Frettolosamente. Sei su gentoo non su ubuntu. Le cose si fanno con calma, riflettendo. Ci si pone sempre il problema del "perchè non ha funzionato subito?" anche se si risolve.

Le use sono un tantino raffazzonate. Documentati in merito.

Da post precedenti mi pare che hai fatto cavolate come fare il rebuild senza opzione --oneshot. Non è sbagliato è andarsi a cercare rogne.

Non sono certo (penso che non sai proprio cosa siano) che fai ricorso a --depclean ed emerge @preserverd-rebuild, altro male.

Quando un pacchetto è inserito in world il portage installerà l'ultima versione stabile disponibile quando è richiamato come dipendenza la prima versione stabile utile. A parte il fatto che con pacchetti con un mare di dipendenze come dbus (il caso su cui ho richiamato più volte la tua attenzione) rischi che invocazioni successive, a parità di condizioni, implichino upgrade e downgrade alternativamente. In più se rimuovi il pacchetto lasci le sue dipendenze saldamente installate, con tutti i casini che questo comporta.

A naso credo che devi solo fare il rebuild di opera ma ... stantibus rebus ... sto puramente tirando ad indovinare.  :Wink: 

----------

## source-based

Devi capire che è la mia prima esperienza con Gentoo,col tempo ci farò l'abitudine e farò le cose fatte bene.Per ora provo a essere più chiaro nei post...

Comunque gli USE flag messi coì potrebbero essere dovuti al massiccio utilizzo di autounmask-write.

Errori riscontrato da Opera aprendo un video di youtube:

```

ALSA lib /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.28/work/alsa-lib-1.0.28/src/confmisc.c:768:(parse_card) cannot find card '0'

ALSA lib /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.28/work/alsa-lib-1.0.28/src/conf.c:4259:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver returned error: No such file or directory

ALSA lib /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.28/work/alsa-lib-1.0.28/src/confmisc.c:392:(snd_func_concat) error evaluating strings

ALSA lib /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.28/work/alsa-lib-1.0.28/src/conf.c:4259:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_concat returned error: No such file or directory

ALSA lib /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.28/work/alsa-lib-1.0.28/src/confmisc.c:1251:(snd_func_refer) error evaluating name

ALSA lib /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.28/work/alsa-lib-1.0.28/src/conf.c:4259:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_refer returned error: No such file or directory

ALSA lib /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.28/work/alsa-lib-1.0.28/src/conf.c:4738:(snd_config_expand) Evaluate error: No such file or directory

ALSA lib /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.28/work/alsa-lib-1.0.28/src/pcm/pcm.c:2239:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default

ALSA lib /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.28/work/alsa-lib-1.0.28/src/pcm/pcm_hw.c:1667:(_snd_pcm_hw_open) Invalid value for card

```

USE flags per Opera:

```

hydra@enigma ~ $ equery uses opera

[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]

 * Found these USE flags for www-client/opera-12.16_p1860-r1:

 U I

 + + gstreamer     : Add support for media-libs/gstreamer (Streaming media)

 + + gtk           : Install support libraries and runtime dependencies to support GTK+/GNOME desktop integration

 - - kde           : Install support libraries and runtime dependencies to support KDE desktop integration

 - - linguas_af    : Afrikaans locale

 - - linguas_ar    : Arabic locale

 - - linguas_az    : Azeri locale

 - - linguas_be    : Belarusian locale

 - - linguas_bg    : Bulgarian locale

 - - linguas_bn    : Bengali locale

 - - linguas_cs    : Czech locale

 - - linguas_da    : Danish locale

 - - linguas_de    : German locale

 - - linguas_el    : Greek locale

 - - linguas_en_GB : English locale for Britain

 - - linguas_es_ES : Spanish locale for Spain

 - - linguas_es_LA : Spanish locale for Latin America

 - - linguas_et    : Estonian locale

 - - linguas_fa    : Persian locale

 - - linguas_fi    : Finnish locale

 - - linguas_fr    : French locale

 - - linguas_fr_CA : French locale for Canada

 - - linguas_fy    : Frisian locale

 - - linguas_gd    : Gaelic locale

 - - linguas_he    : Hebrew locale

 - - linguas_hi    : Hindi locale

 - - linguas_hr    : Croatian locale

 - - linguas_hu    : Hungarian locale

 - - linguas_id    : Indonesian locale

 - - linguas_it    : Italian locale

 - - linguas_ja    : Japanese locale

 - - linguas_ka    : Georgian locale

 - - linguas_kk    : Kazakh locale

 - - linguas_ko    : Korean locale

 - - linguas_lt    : Lithuanian locale

 - - linguas_lv    : Latvian locale

 - - linguas_me    : Montenegrin (Crnogorski) locale

 - - linguas_mk    : Macedonian locale

 - - linguas_ms    : Malay locale

 - - linguas_nb    : Norwegian (Bokmal) locale

 - - linguas_nl    : Dutch locale

 - - linguas_nn    : Nynorsk locale

 - - linguas_pa    : Punjabi locale for India

 - - linguas_pl    : Polish locale

 - - linguas_pt    : Portuguese locale

 - - linguas_pt_BR : Portuguese locale for Brasil

 - - linguas_ro    : Romanian locale

 - - linguas_ru    : Russian locale

 - - linguas_sk    : Slovak locale

 - - linguas_sr    : Serbian locale

 - - linguas_sv    : Swedish locale

 - - linguas_sw    : Swahili locale

 - - linguas_ta    : Tamil locale

 - - linguas_te    : Telugu locale

 - - linguas_th    : Thai locale

 - - linguas_tl    : Tagalog locale

 - - linguas_tr    : Turkish locale

 - - linguas_uk    : Ukrainian locale

 - - linguas_ur    : Urdu locale

 - - linguas_uz    : Uzbek locale

 - - linguas_vi    : Vietnamese locale

 - - linguas_zh_CN : Chinese locale for Peoples Republic of China

 - - linguas_zh_TW : Chinese locale for Taiwan

 - - linguas_zu    : Zulu locale

 + + multilib      : On 64bit systems, if you want to be able to compile 32bit and 64bit binaries

```

----------

## djinnZ

 *source-based wrote:*   

> Devi capire che è la mia prima esperienza con Gentoo

 ci sono arrivato, per questo te lo dico. Così inizi a capire cosa stai facendo. *source-based wrote:*   

> massiccio utilizzo di autounmask-write

 ed è sbagliato. Devi capire quello che fai. Ufed euses ed euse sono tuoi amici. Non dico di non usare autounmask ma almeno di capire quali use flag vuole impostarti. E se non è il caso di forzarne la disabilitazione. Anche rispetto al profilo.

E questo fa si che ogni installazione gentoo sia diversa. Non basta dire non funziona, il mio sistema è diverso dal tuo. Non è come su ubuntu dove tutti hanno le stesse cose.

 *source-based wrote:*   

> Errori riscontrato da Opera aprendo un video di youtube:

 Impara ad usare meglio i tag. Lo ho spiegato un milione di volte, cerca nei miei post vecchi. Ora non ho tempo di ripetere. Comunque tornando al problema... con qualche informazione in più possiamo fare delle ipotesi sensate

 *Quote:*   

> ALSA lib

 vien da se che il problema dovrebbe essere la configurazione del sistema audio. Non ne sono sicuro ma, dato che flash è adobe e la parola adobe indica oltre che un odioso marchio anche un tipo di intonaco, sovente preparato con un impasto di sabbia o terra ed escrementi ...  vien da pensare che forse codesta fetenzia di software si pianta se non riesce ad accedere all'audio ma dato che è un escremento non lo spiega chiaramente *Quote:*   

> (parse_card) cannot find card '0'

  *Quote:*   

> ALSA lib /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.28/work/alsa-lib-1.0.28/src/conf.c:4259:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver returned error: No such file or directory
> 
> ALSA lib /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.28/work/alsa-lib-1.0.28/src/confmisc.c:392:(snd_func_concat) error evaluating strings
> 
> ALSA lib /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.28/work/alsa-lib-1.0.28/src/conf.c:4259:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_concat returned error: No such file or directory
> ...

 Sui sistemi attuali in genere hai due schede audio, una è la scheda audio propriamente detta l'altra (che non ha mixer) è il driver per l'audio hdmi. In genere usa lo stramaledetto driver intel, una delle carattiristiche più perniciose di codesto driver è che anche se non corrisponde (perchè non hai selezionato la subobione corrispondente alla tua scheda, si inizializza lo stesso.

In genere simili errori vogliono dire che sta cercando di accedere ad una scheda audio che tale non è.

Devi configurare alsa in modo che la prima scheda sia quella effettiva. Tutto qui.

Come per VIDEO_CARDS anche ALSA_CARDS è bene che abbia solo quello che ti serve impostato. Altrimenti perchè sbattersi a compilare da zero tutto?!

Rivedi la configurazione del kernel e quella di alsa.

----------

## source-based

Non ne sto venendo più a capo.....viene rilevata solo la "falsa " scheda audio che sarebbe l'uscita audio HDMI,ma la scheda analogica (Azalia Controller) non si fa vedere.Ho provato il wiki di gentoo su ALSA ma niente da fare...cerco in rete

----------

## djinnZ

Il dannato driver intel-hdi ha una opzione specifica per le azalia ed è bene che le altre opzioni siano disabilitate. Ti ripeto che devi rivedere la configurazione del kernel.

----------

## source-based

Ho rivisto il kernel e ho deciso di configurarlo manualmente,vediamo se aiuta

----------

## bandreabis

[OT]Adobe flash (o flash in generale?) fa schifo.

Sul mio vecchio PC non sono in grado di vedere decentemente nessun filmato.

"ho un computer vecchio e lento, lo voglio cambiare assolutamente" mi dico, poi mi scarico il filmato... e me lo guardo senza rallentamenti in 720p a schermo intero con VLC. Che rabbia! Perchè deve praticamente bloccarmi firefox ed il pc?!? [/OT]

----------

## source-based

Io provo Gnash anche se non c'entra  niente l'implementazione di flash.Almeno rimango sull'open source che è meglio

----------

